

Ask HN: Natural language processing (NLP) toolkits for Go and Rust? - frik

Are there NLP toolkits for Go and Rust similar to GATE (Java), OpenNLP (Java), UIMA (Java) or NLTK (Python)?<p>Useful features would be: tokenizer, gazetteer, sentence splitter&#x2F;segmentation, part of speech tagger, named entities transducer, chunking, parsing, coreference tagger, WordNet integration, support for languages like English, French, German, Spanish.<p>C&#x2F;C++ libraries would be ok too (can be called from Rust (and Go)).
======
cnbuff410
For Go:

[http://biosphere.cc/software-engineering/go-machine-
learning...](http://biosphere.cc/software-engineering/go-machine-learning-nlp-
libraries)

